# Thank You SLOB Rifle Hunters!!!!! You Garbage!!!!



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

To all you POS moronic weekend warrior once a year stupid know it all great white ND SLOB rifle hunters.....

I thank you......

For continuing to do what you do..............

Which takes opportunites away from the "good guys"......

Grow a brain, learn respect, or do us all a favor and accidently shoot yourself!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JMANN (Dec 11, 2006)

+1
AND PICK UP YOUR BEER BOTTLES & GARBAGE WHEN YOU LEAVE!
:sniper:


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

JMANN said:


> +1
> AND PICK UP YOUR BEER BOTTLES & GARBAGE WHEN YOU LEAVE!
> :sniper:


+2


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I hope the poster called the sheriff and had the richard charged...

On the subject ofslobs, this morning my wife & I were sitting in an alfalfa field (having gone in on foot well before shooting light). I had two baldies at 260 yards and was just waiting for legal shooting light to fill my concurrent tag, when a truck drives down the road and stops too close in line for me to shoot. I don't think he ever saw the deer I was on or even had a clue he ruined my shot. Heck, he probably didn't even see me.

What he did do was stick the barrel of an AR out the window and wing off 9 fast 223 rounds into the posted CRP field next to the posted alfalfa field we were in. I never heard a round hit, but it didn't matter as he never got out & looked, just pulled a U turn and took off the other way.

I'm guessing he unloaded that half box of coyote medicine at a buck. Of course, it was too far to get the plate, and there isn't cell coverage ther anyway...

As if road shooters aren't bad enough, now road shooters with black guns...
:******:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Only one more day of rifle season! :rock: :beer:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I envy you-ours just started.
The slobbo's and ditch pigs are out in force of course,particularly with the weather.Yesterday even had a hypocrite slobbo around.You know,the type of guy that preaches ethical hunting,preaches taking kids and 'teaching them right' and on and on.
Got to watch him with glasses do exactly the opposite yesterday.Hopefully this morning I won't be the only one glassing him.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

this year was actually pretty civil in mn this year. i spent EVERY morning and most evenings just out driving looking for road hunters doing stupid s##t. only seen 1 group shooting off the road and i caught em red handed and they knew it. to bad they had a young (14-16 ) year old girl. i chewed out the driver and told him that thats a HELL OF A WAY TO TEACH A KID TO HUNT. he opolagized many times and was really embarrased. i got the plate # but did'nt call because of the kid. i usally see this stuff many times a year so this year was an exeption. put on about 1000 miles just crusin and lookin. some of the locals hate me for doing this but i think its REALLY stifled alot of shakey stuff that would normally go on. i get a kick outta watching a plume of gravel dust and KNOWING whats going on,stopping with the spotting scope, seeing deer running in a plowed field, watching vehicle a mile away slamming on the brakes, notice me watching with their binocs and moving on


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

duckp said:


> I envy you-ours just started.
> The slobbo's and ditch pigs are out in force of course,particularly with the weather.Yesterday even had a hypocrite slobbo around.You know,the type of guy that preaches ethical hunting,preaches taking kids and 'teaching them right' and on and on.
> Got to watch him with glasses do exactly the opposite yesterday.Hopefully this morning I won't be the only one glassing him.


 go get em Duck.. i'm out the door for coyotes :sniper:


----------



## Rosendal (Jul 18, 2004)

AdamFisk said:


> To all you POS moronic weekend warrior once a year stupid know it all great white ND SLOB rifle hunters.....
> 
> I thank you......
> 
> ...


This sign wouldn't happen to be in the Edinburg/Milton area would it?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

And more signs go up along with the land owners temper.
Soon ND will look like Michigan when you drive down the road a sign every couple of feet.

 Al


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Love the sign. Had a few problems this year, but luckily no one cut the fence this year so that's always a plus. Just don't understand how people think a deer tag is also a tag for being illiterate and dumb too.


----------



## Pistolhunter (Dec 6, 2010)

Now be specific ,dont lable ALL gun hunters ,theres idiots in any crowd.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Pistolhunter said:


> Now be specific ,dont lable ALL gun hunters ,theres idiots in any crowd.


If I'm ever lucky enough to draw a buck rifle tag, I rifle hunt deer. So there you go, I'm a rifle hunter.

I am being specific. If you're a slob, than this is aimed at you. If you are not a slob, than it's not aimed at you. See in the title, with my use of "SLOB", I thought I made that clear. :wink:

Sorry.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I should also appologize to anybody else I may have offended (assuming your not a SLOB POS) with my post. Looking back at it I can see how it came off bad. I was a little heated when I posted it. Point is, there are consequences to all the idiots running around during deer rifle season. Yes, there are idiots in every type of hunting, but not NEAR as bad as our ND rifle season. The farmers/landowner, and of course all of us, get exposed to so much BS, and all it does is hurt us. That is what I was trying to get across. Show some of you the consequences. I don't care if you only deer hunt 1 or 2 weekends a year, so long as you do it in a respectful manner. But in my experiences, it is the guys who only deer hunt 1 or 2 weekends a year that cause most of the problems for the rest of us. So yeah, maybe I was generalizing a little bit.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

Had a kid shoot a buck in our trees this year from the road. had no buck tag shot from the road and into our tree grove so your probably thinking so what he shot into some trees. well from where he said he shot he was shooting directly at my ground blind which was only maybe 15 yards south from were the was standing and visible from the road if you look close enough so the trees are not that thick and also there are cows well within 50 yards south of the deer also. I was actually in the same grove of trees but in a stand about 100 yards away. when dad got there he was hideing in the trees. needless to say we were not to happy but let the gfp take care of it. so its a holes like that and the people that were teaching him how to hunt that wreck it for others.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

AdamFisk said:


> I should also appologize to anybody else I may have offended (assuming your not a SLOB POS) with my post. Looking back at it I can see how it came off bad. I was a little heated when I posted it. Point is, there are consequences to all the idiots running around during deer rifle season. Yes, there are idiots in every type of hunting, but not NEAR as bad as our ND rifle season. The farmers/landowner, and of course all of us, get exposed to so much BS, and all it does is hurt us. That is what I was trying to get across. Show some of you the consequences. I don't care if you only deer hunt 1 or 2 weekends a year, so long as you do it in a respectful manner. But in my experiences, it is the guys who only deer hunt 1 or 2 weekends a year that cause most of the problems for the rest of us. So yeah, maybe I was generalizing a little bit.


Nah. Gun season SUCKS!


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

i really like this post. it gives everyone a chance to get stuff off there chest. i was archery elk hunting this year and i have been watching/hunting this huge heard of elk for about 3-4 days. every evening they would make there way down to this field were they would graze and during the day they would sit on this big hill and bed down. so i parked the truck and got ready for this 2 mile hike were i was going to sit behind this rock face and wait for them to walk past me for i knew excactly where they were coming down. half way up this hill i see 2 vehicle drive right ontop of were all these elk were bedding down. i couldnt tell you how ****** off i was. so the vehicles do there little driving around and i see this heard of about 200 elk barreling over the side of the hill with one of the vehicle about 300 yds behind them. AND THIS WAS DURING ARCHERY SEASON. i mean all i could think about was what the hell were those people trying to do? but to end on a good note, i kept hunting them and 3 days later i got a cow so im happy, but i think someone did call the game warden cause i seen him sittin out there keeping an eye on things to i guess make sure no one was messing with them.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Nah. Gun season SUCKS!


BBJ it all depends on how you do it. I have shot about 70 deer with a bow and each year gun season lost more of it's appeal. After shooting that many deer with a bow how excited could a person get about a deer at 100 yards with a rifle and a scope. After a few unexciting years I got into long range hunting. It brought back the enjoyment to rifle hunting again. 
It will be hard for some to believe, but it's harder finding a setup for a safe 1000 yard shot than a 100 yard shot. Luckily my brother-in-law's pasture provides a good spot on a river valley. We camp on one side and shoot to the base of the hills on the other side. It gives me a 70 foot high backstop with no one living for six miles north. Oh, and the closest road is one mile. Ya, we still get guys off road driving all over, but the warden is right at the tip of my fingers with a cell phone. Having 20X optical and high resolution video on my digital camera is a plus too.  
Next year I'll test a new rifle. A 6.5 X 284 Norma for cartridge in a Cooper Phoenix rifle. It has me waiting for season already.


----------

